# Outboard motor help



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I picked up a old skeeter bass boat and it has a 70hp evinrude on back I need tuned up and an impeller done on it. I am having a heck of time finding anyone who can do it. It's a 1979 fires up just fine just want to be safe with it. Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the issue? No one will work on something that old?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes they say they won't go that far back I have the impeller kit already for the motor which most used as the excuse to not do it is they can't find the part. Now I have the part and they say we just don't work on them that old.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Where are you at? I used to work on old motors growing up. Well that's when I was growing up and after. I hate working on the new crap. The problem with most of the older ones is finding the parts but it sounds like you have the kit already. A tune up on the older motors simply was cleaning out the carb, installing new plugs, points and condensers. Unfortunately I don't have my old flywheel puller anymore I think it's in my brothers workshop in Louisiana. The impeller kit is fairly easy to do.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Where are you at? I used to work on old motors growing up. Well that's when I was growing up and after. I hate working on the new crap. The problem with most of the older ones is finding the parts but it sounds like you have the kit already. A tune up on the older motors simply was cleaning out the carb, installing new plugs, points and condensers. Unfortunately I don't have my old flywheel puller anymore I think it's in my brothers workshop in Louisiana. The impeller kit is fairly easy to do.


I am in South Jordan and I do have the kit already with a new impeller housing and all. In reality all it probably needs is some new plugs which I can do no problem on that side of it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a good youtube video showing you how to do it. It's really pretty easy to do. Probably a 45 minute job but for a newb it probably will take you an hour to hour and a half. No special tools required at all for that. These instructions are pretty accurate. I've replaced quite a few and it's fairly easy and straight forward. As for the plugs, just make sure you have them with the correct size gap and you're good to go.


----------

